# Drinking alcohol - breathing on baby....



## mummyruston

So, my OH has had a bottle of red wine tonight and after a feed I put get down in her basket and oh wanted a hold..

I said well its not good for her to b cuddled and breathing in alcohol fumes...

The next thing I know he's googling it on his phone!!!

I'm do furious because She is 7 days old and my concern is genuine and not neurotic!!

Need support guys!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Hmmm...not sure the alcohol "fumes" would hurt her, I never heard that before, but I'm no expert lol. I'm sure she would be fine, as long as he wasn't stumbling over drunk and or a danger to LO, I wouldn't worry about it. Let him have a cuddle, believe me, alot of our parents probably drank and smoke back in the day with us and we turned out okay, at least I think lol. xx


----------



## Bex84

I dont think you are being neurotic, I dont think the fumes would do anything, but I can understand where you are coming from, I have the rule if anybody has drunk alchohol they arnt allowed to hold my LO that is including my husband (I grew up with alchoholics in family so dont like alchohol so I probably am over top with it) and it doesent matter how much they have drunk, so I think I am probably the neurotic one lol. Put it this way my DH is at a beer festival tonight and when he gets home despite not sounding visably drunk on phone he will not be holding LO, I am so mean


----------



## Bex84

loving the photo by the way she is beautiful


----------



## mummyruston

Well I think I can smell the alcohol and I'm not a baby with tiny lungs....


----------



## lynys

Fumes aren't gonna hurt baby. Sorry.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I'd be more concerned personally with the drinking the bottle and holding Lo.. but not the fumes per say. They'd be there even if you drink only one glass.


----------



## Bex84

If you dont feel comfortable dont feel bullied, I dont let anyone hold my LO when drinking due to delayed reaction times if anything happened. I personally cant stand smell of alchohol. I was interested when you said it and nothing came up on google. I never really thought about it


----------



## x__amour

I've never heard of "alcohol fumes"? :confused:
I think baby will be fine! :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Fumes won't hurt her but I'd be more concerned about him holding her after a bottle of wine. Reduced reaction time etc. x


----------



## HungryHippo

Ugh - I hated when people drank around LO when she was that little. It seemed like everyone would show up to visit and bring wine. I think it's probably a good idea not to handle a newborn after drinking a bottle of wine...and maybe your hormones are a tad out of whack...but it's common sense. So tell DH to sober up and then he can snuggle with LO!


----------



## goddess25

I agree with the others, the smell is not going to harm her. However I think if anyone is 'drunk' at all I would not want them holding my baby.


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah I agree, don't know if breathing on her will cause any harm or not BUT I wouldn't let anyone who has been drinking hold my baby


----------



## vintage67

I think its really sweet that you are that concerned about "wine breath."

:thumbup:


----------



## mummyruston

Probably hormonal and neurotic over my first newborn Im sure I heard that alcohol breath was a SIDS factor...


----------



## Geek

I don't let anyone who has been drinking hold my LO and I don't like people who have been drinking breathing on him. I'm not worried about the fumes but I can't stand the smell of alcohol on other peoples breath and I'm used to it so I imagine it would smell a lot worse to him.
Don't let other people tell you that you should let him hold your LO, if you're not happy with it then it shouldn't happen. Your baby, your rules :)


----------



## Brieanna

I know cigarette smoke increases SIDS and I would never let a person who drank a bottle of wine hold a newborn because, like others have said, it reduces reaction time, but I don't think that alcohol fumes would harm a baby honestly (and I am super paranoid about SIDS too!).

When we were babies my mom smoked around us and also was told (by doctors!) to put whiskey on our pacifier when we were teething! Crazy! 

It just goes to show you never know what is safe or what will be found to be unsafe. 

You are not crazy for worrying but I think I might be concerned more about him not respecting your wishes or listening to you about your thoughts. When I was pregnant/had a newborn my OH dealt with everything my hormones threw at him, even if there wasn't too much scientific evidence! We had no deodorant because of aluminum, no non-stick pans, no microwave, no carrot baby food, etc. 

It could have been all crazy but what is important is how you feel right now and your wishes. He should, imo, respect them. :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think you might be thinking of cosleeping and alcohol. Anyone that has been drinking should not cosleep. Also, the SIDS risk is with cigarette smoke.

To be honest, my DH has held Alex after a few beers. Nothing has happened. I don't think alcohol fumes will harm her, to be completely honest, but it's natural to be concerned about these things :hugs:


----------



## Geek

Brieanna said:


> I know cigarette smoke increases SIDS and I would never let a person who drank a bottle of wine hold a newborn because, like others have said, it reduces reaction time, but I don't think that alcohol fumes would harm a baby honestly (and I am super paranoid about SIDS too!).
> 
> *When we were babies my mom smoked around us and also was told (by doctors!) to put whiskey on our pacifier when we were teething! Crazy!*
> 
> It just goes to show you never know what is safe or what will be found to be unsafe.
> 
> You are not crazy for worrying but I think I might be concerned more about him not respecting your wishes or listening to you about your thoughts. When I was pregnant/had a newborn my OH dealt with everything my hormones threw at him, even if there wasn't too much scientific evidence! We had no deodorant because of aluminum, no non-stick pans, no microwave, no carrot baby food, etc.
> 
> It could have been all crazy but what is important is how you feel right now and your wishes. He should, imo, respect them. :)


My OH drives me mad going on about using whiskey for teething, because his mum put whiskey on his gums when he was teething, he sees absolutely no reason why I won't let him do it with LO! 
His mum was also saying the other day that when they were babies her mum was told to put a few drops of whiskey in their bottles to help them sleep through! Apparently they had whiskey in their bedtime milk until they were 2/3!


----------



## Babushka99

I don't think someone drunk should hold a baby.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Babushka99 said:


> I don't think someone drunk should hold a baby.

Her OH wasn't drunk, but I agree with this.


----------



## Arlee

mummyruston said:


> Well I think I can smell the alcohol and I'm not a baby with tiny lungs....

Yep, what you said :thumbup: I would not let him hold her either. I don't know if the fumes would harm a baby but I do know that alcoholic breath is not pleasant and I wouldn't want my bubby to be breathing that in.


----------



## katrina1987

The fumes wont harm the baby but maybe not such a good idea for someone to hold baby if they have drunk a whole bottle of wine, even when I have had a few glasses I get OH to carry him about, ill only hold him sitting down as it only takes one slip. Now if you said smoking then yes definately but not alcohol fumes


----------



## emmylou92

I wouldnt let. Drunk person old my baby, i'm. Really ill today and feel really wishy washy like i feel when i have had a glass of wine so im not carrying my lo around, but as i'm alone, im holding her hand and making her walk, or crawl around after me. I feel like a bad mum for that.


----------



## mummyruston

thanks for your advice and support ladies. My OH def wasnt drunk - although a bottle of wine is a LOT - he had it over dinner and then drinking slowly afterwards etc and Ive never even seen him drunk even when we used to go out drinking...he seems to be able to manage it very well...

My cncern was the smell and the fumes...


----------

